# 2007 Audi Q7 Makes Its North American Debut at Los Angeles and North American Auto Shows



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

LOS ANGELES – After making its world-wide debut at the Frankfurt Auto Show last September, North America is getting its first look at the all-new 2007 Audi Q7. The Q7 marks a new development in the sport utility vehicle segment by ingeniously combining sportiness, versatility, sophisticated technology and the luxury of a premium-class vehicle. On the road it excels with the driving performance and dynamics of a sports car; off-road it redefines the benchmark in its category. A vehicle that outwardly makes no secret of its qualities and whose technology delivers on its promise – on any road and in all conditions. The Audi Q7 – the performance SUV from the creator of quattro.
* Full Story *


----------

